# New guy from Lethbridge



## Soreneck Racing (Aug 2, 2020)

Hello all,

Stumbled across this forum yesterday.  I am an older guy near retirement.  Just built a garage and want to pursue metal working as a hobby. 

I have an old stick welder and an old Mig welder along with a very old Craftsman lathe from the 1940's.  The lathe works but needs a little work. It has a very small chuck (4 inch!). 

Would like to spend more time in the garage but still working full time and have a side business and an old 1910 house that I am still working on.

Funny how every sentence mentions "old", still think I am 26 though!

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 2, 2020)

Welcome from Calgary.
We’re all 26 until physical activity reminds us we’re not. That was a big lesson I learned when I retired.


----------



## Soreneck Racing (Aug 2, 2020)

LOL!  Yup!  I have to keep moving.  If I hit the couch, I am tempted to have a nap!

Dave


----------



## Tom O (Aug 2, 2020)

Yup never surrender!


----------



## David_R8 (Aug 2, 2020)

Welcome from a former Lethbridge resident. Way back I lived near Henderson Lake, 2829 6 Ave A...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPittman (Aug 2, 2020)

Welcome. 
Hey nice to have another southern guy around!  I too had a little old atlas lathe so I know a bit about them. 
I wish my body could let me dream just once in awhile that I was 26.  Unfortunately it reminds me pretty much every day that 26 was well, pretty much 26 years ago!


----------



## YotaBota (Aug 2, 2020)

Another Island welcome Dave. Is your Craftsman a 109 or 101? I've had both in the past and once I started to learn to use them it started me on the road to what boaters call "two footitis", where your always looking for a bigger lathe.


----------



## Soreneck Racing (Aug 2, 2020)

It is a Craftsman 109 lathe.  Not bad shape for it age, all things considered.  When I did some reading up on it, found out that Sears carried quite a bit of metal working machinery.  Interesting to see the items that could be purchased for your shop through them!


----------



## DPittman (Aug 2, 2020)

YotaBota said:


> Another Island welcome Dave. Is your Craftsman a 109 or 101? I've had both in the past and once I started to learn to use them it started me on the road to what boaters call "two footitis", where your always looking for a bigger lathe.


Yup that disease two footitis affects decisions regarding boats, planes, trailers and machinery.  Be careful its particularly contagious if you associate with others with similar interests.


----------



## DPittman (Aug 2, 2020)

Soreneck Racing said:


> It is a Craftsman 109 lathe.  Not bad shape for it age, all things considered.  When I did some reading up on it, found out that Sears carried quite a bit of metal working machinery.  Interesting to see the items that could be purchased for your shop through them!


Yup you could get all sorts of great things from Sears at one time, machinery and tools and guns etc.  That was all before my time but I have some old Sears catalogs and they are fun to look through .


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 2, 2020)

Welcome from Calgary.  You need to expand a little on the background of your handle.  Soreneck Racing?


----------



## Soreneck Racing (Aug 2, 2020)

20 years ago or so, I used to enjoy demolition derby.  Very first car, very first derby, very first hit by another car, I was knocked off my seat and got a good shaking up.  Noted that my neck was sore the next day and for a couple of weeks afterwards.

A while later I joined a demolition derby forum and needed a nickname.  First couple that I tried were already used, so I picked Soreneck Racing and it worked.  Have used the same nickname on a couple of other forums that I lurk on, mostly to get the pictures of everyones projects.

I "competed" in the derbies for the next five summers or so, but gave it up as it was a pretty expensive but fun hobby.  Wanted to try circle track racing, but after talking to a few guys, it was more expensive!  They told me it was work on your car all week, race it on Saturday, fix your car all week and race it on Saturday.  Rinse and repeat.

So now I just tinker in the garage, and maybe go watch a demolition derby in the summer time.  Probably next summer, assuming that COVID-19 is finished!


----------



## trlvn (Aug 3, 2020)

Soreneck Racing said:


> It is a Craftsman 109 lathe.  Not bad shape for it age, all things considered.  When I did some reading up on it, found out that Sears carried quite a bit of metal working machinery.  Interesting to see the items that could be purchased for your shop through them!


So you've got this model?







http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=269&tab=4

They were manufactured for Sears by "Double A Products".  The same lathe was offered by Simpsons in Canada under the "Simpsons Supremacy" label.  

Does it have a planetary gear set in the headstock to enable back gears?  

Craig


----------



## trlvn (Aug 3, 2020)

BTW, there are a couple of scanned documents available:

http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=269&tab=3

Craig


----------



## YotaBota (Aug 3, 2020)

In the late 70s I inherited my grandfathers 109 that he bought new. I started to play with it a few years ago and it just snowballed.
I have a softcopy of the operators manual with parts list if you need it.
Here's a pic of mine (sold a while ago). I never had the original motor pulley so I have a supply of different size pulleys that I'd change as required.


----------



## Crosche (Aug 5, 2020)

Welcome to the forum Dave! Stay young at heart.

Cheers,

Chad


----------



## Hruul (Aug 5, 2020)

Welcome Dave!!

Lee


----------

